# Realtek ALC888 mit DTS-C und Digital live, per HDMI Ausgang echtes 5.1?



## fuddles (19. Juli 2010)

Reciecver steht fest, bitte um Hilfe wie mit welchen Kabeln die Geräte anschliessen ( damit ich die richtigen Kabel dazu kaufen kann ):

Auf Seite 5 gehts weiter: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...-rx-v-365-367-anschliessen-der-geraete-5.html





Alter Beitrag:

lch wollte fragen ob die Anlage was taugt:

iBOOD.de - Internet's Best Online Offer Daily - Jeden Tag ein super Angebot! 



Sowas soll bei mir aber weder ein Kino ersetzen noch bin ich Klangfetischist. 

Hab am Rechner Boxen und nen Minisubwoofer für 15€ und bin damit zufrieden.
Außerdem finde ich den Klang von MP3s toll. 

Das Ding würde an nen LCD TV mit separatem Kabeldigitalreciever von Thomson ( derzeit per Scart am TV ), an den Rechner und die PS3 angeschlossen werden.


----------



## > Devil-X < (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Onkyo HT-R538 5.1-Heimkino-System 399€*

Tu dir was Gutes und lass das Angebot mit überteuerten Brüllwürfeln sausen...


----------



## fuddles (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Onkyo HT-R538 5.1-Heimkino-System 399€*

Warum?
Ich gebe für Sound auf keinenfall den Preis von einem gebrauchten Wagen aus.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Onkyo HT-R538 5.1-Heimkino-System 399€*

wenn deine klanglichen Ansprüche so niedrig sind kannst du da ruhig zugreifen. Der Onkyo ist ein solider Einstiegs-AV-Receiver. Die Lautsprecher sind wenigstens von einem vernünftigen Mainstream-Lautsprecher-Hersteller (Jamo) und dürften daher eine ganz ordentliche Qualität (in Relation zu anderen vergleichbaren Systemen) haben. Die können zwar klanglich lange nicht mit Kompakt- oder Stand-Lautsprechern mithalten, aber das scheinst du ja auch nicht zu erwarten.


----------



## Gast12348 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Onkyo HT-R538 5.1-Heimkino-System 399€*

Jamo naja die ham früher mal gute sachen gebaut, aber irgendwie alles nach den 90er ist nicht mehr das tolle was Jamo mal hatte, hab mal nen Paar Jamo´s von 93 gehabt, die haben zwar nen bulliges aussehen gehabt ( 4 wege mit nem 38er Bass ) allerdings klanglich echt nicht so prikelnd, auch ganz witzig der 38er Bass hatte nen winzigen Magnet da ham meine mitteltöner von meinen Visaton größere Magneten. Seitdem hab ich irgendwie ne kleine abneigung Jamo gegenüber, auch die verdrahtung in der Box, ich sag nur Klingeldraht.... Hochtöner und Mitteltöner hatten nen Plastikchassis, die Bassreflexrohre waren aus Pappe. Und der Woofer stinknormales pressblech. Alles in allem extrem minderwertige Qualität für einen einst so guten hersteller.


----------



## > Devil-X < (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Onkyo HT-R538 5.1-Heimkino-System 399€*



fuddles schrieb:


> Warum?
> Ich gebe für Sound auf keinenfall den Preis von einem gebrauchten Wagen aus.



Aber für 400 € bekommst du schon einen gebrauchten AVR, samt 4 Regallautsprechern, welche klanglich sicher besser wären.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Onkyo HT-R538 5.1-Heimkino-System 399€*

*Front-Speaker:___*Magnat Monitor Supreme 800_______135€ inkl (bei Amazon)
*Center-Speaker:*__Magnat Monitor Supreme 250 Center__35€ inkl (bei Amazon)
*Rear-Speaker:*     ___Magnat Monitor 220________________65€ inkl (gebraucht von AFI_1988, ähnliche Preise auch bei ebay)
*Receiver:*            _______Harman/Kardon AVR 3000____________150 inkl (im Luxx, bei ebay ging letztens auch einer für 160€ weg).

Für Pics siehe Signatur. Denke für den Kurs kann man echt nicht meckern und bin bis jetzt sehr glücklich mit meiner Entscheidung. 

edit:
Als Rears könnte man auch die _Magnat Monitor Supreme 100_ nehmen. Sollte reichen.

edit2:
Passender Subwoofer


----------



## fuddles (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Onkyo HT-R538 5.1-Heimkino-System 399€*

Ok danke erst mal für die Tipps.
Habe mich beim Onkyo zurückgehalten


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Onkyo HT-R538 5.1-Heimkino-System 399€*

Also unter die _Magnat Mointor Supreme _Serie würde ich nicht gehen, also das ist eigentlich das Absolute Minimum Setup. Für mich persönlich aber völlig ausreichend, der Unterschied zu "Brüllwürfelsystem ist enorm. 


Wenn du was besseres haben willst könntest du auch erstmal mit 2.0 oder 2.1 anfangen. Dann bekommst du schon qualitativ und akustisch bessere LS und könntest weitere LS nach und nach dazu kaufen.

Absolut top für's Geld wären z.B. die _*Magnat Quantum 603*_, welches aktuell zum Preis von unter 200€ das Paar gibt. Das sind ehemalige LS der 400€ Preisklasse und konnten sich schon im Test gegen die hoch gelobte _Nubert Nubox 381_ behaupten.

edit:
nochmal Test zu den Magnat Monitor Supreme:
*Magnat Monitor Supreme 800* vs JamoS 606 und KEF C7
Magnat Monitor Supreme 5.1 Set


----------



## RonnieColeman (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Onkyo HT-R538 5.1-Heimkino-System 399€*

also ich wollte auch ein 5.1 setup haben. habe aber erstmal 2.0 genommen.
Ich hab mit dem Yamaha RX-V 365 5.1 Reciever angefangen und dazu 2 Quadral Quintas 404 Standlautsprecher. damit bin ich vollends zufrieden. aber ich würde mir boxen auf jedenfall mal anhören, bevor ich mir welche kaufe


----------



## fuddles (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Onkyo HT-R538 5.1-Heimkino-System 399€*

Ich weiß net mal aus was Boxenkabel sind. Glasfaser, Kupfer? 
Von Watt habe ich keine Ahnung und ich würde noch Kassette hören wenn das angeboten würde.

Ich brauche nur ein einfaches Einsteiger Set.



> Wenn du was besseres haben willst könntest du auch erstmal mit 2.0 oder 2.1 anfangen. Dann bekommst du schon qualitativ und akustisch bessere LS und könntest weitere LS nach und nach dazu kaufen.


Genau das möchte ich nicht.  Kaufen fertig.

Das Minimum mit 5.1 ist gefragt. 400€ ist das Max Budget, mehr werde ich nicht ausgeben weil sich das definitiv für mich nicht lohnt.

Bei teureren Empfehlungen läuft mir nur das Blut aus den Ohren. 
Gebraucht kommt auch nicht in Frage.

Wenn ich in Elektroabteilungen gehe und in den HiFi Bereich komme, gruselts mich nach 5 Minuten, kriege regelrecht lange Fingernägel. Noch schlimmer finde ich wenn sich da Verkäufer und Käufer über die Anlagen unterhalten und verschiedene durch hören. So ala: "Da ist der Klang vieeel besser, da ist er schlechter "

Für mich hört sich das alles gleich an.

PS: Schiebe das auch schon jahre vor mir her, eben weil das für mich ein unangenehmes Thema ist ( also sich technisch damit zu beschäftigen )
Ich weiß das eure Tipps sicherlich zu den Erfahrenen gehören, aber bei mir ist das zuviel des Guten


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Onkyo HT-R538 5.1-Heimkino-System 399€*

Boxenkabel einfach bei Amazon bestellen 1,5-2,5mm² und Länge wie du sie brauchst. Ich hab mir letztens 50m für unter 20€ bestellt.

Also Minimum wie gesagt nen Set aus der Magnat Supreme Serie. 
Amazon.de: Elektronik, Foto & PC - magnat monitor supreme kirsche

Ich hab meine auch von Amazon. Alles Originalverpackt etc + Rechnung von Amazon.

Der Händler Blue Company ist nach meiner Erfahrung zuverlässig. Die von mir bestellen LS waren als B-Ware gekennzeichnet, jedoch nagelneu angekommen. -> nur ne Macke im Karton..


----------



## fuddles (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Onkyo HT-R538 5.1-Heimkino-System 399€*

Die passen farblich aber gar nich uärg. Ich hab alles in Beige/Wenge und die Elektrogeräte sind schwarz.

Mit dem Magnat set komm ich bei 5.1 auch weit über die 400€, dann lass ich lieber gleich die 15€ 2.1 Boxen dran.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Onkyo HT-R538 5.1-Heimkino-System 399€*

Warum? Du kannst auch 5x die Magnat Monitor Supreme 100 + 1x Magnat Monitor Sub 200A wählen.

Die Magnats gibt's auch in schwarz und nussbaum. Einfach bei Amazon oben das Wort "kirsche" gegen "schwarz" oder "nussbaum" austauschen. 

Und ich hab für meine komplette Anlage inkl Receiver nur 385€ bezahlt. Nen Sub hab ich mir auch noch für 45€ dazu geholt.


----------



## fuddles (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Onkyo HT-R538 5.1-Heimkino-System 399€*

Mh also die Magnat 100 als paar 69€.
Den 200A Magnat gibts bei Amazon nicht mehr , nur den 201A. Bissl teuer 160€...

EDIT: in der Bucht 99€

Brauch aber für hinten ( hinter der couch ) kleine Boxen. Die Couch steht ja an der Wand links in der Ecke. Daher sind die Magnats 100 für hinten nicht geeignet.

Würden mir hinten kleine Boxen fehlen und der AV Reciever


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Onkyo HT-R538 5.1-Heimkino-System 399€*

ja dann waren die Magnat Monitor Supreme 100 praktisch. Die sind deutlich kleiner und bieten hinten ein Ausparung für z.B. Nägel oder Haken und lassen sich somit leicht an der Wand befestigen.

EDIT:
Ebenso leicht montieren lassen sollten sich auch die Wharfedale WH-2 Dipol. Ist dann zwar ne andere Serie, aber bei den Rears könnte man das evtl nochverkraften. Bei den FrontLS und dem Center empfehle ich aus eigener Erfahrung unbedingt LS aus der gleichen Serie zu nehmen. Der Vorteil der Wahrfendale ist, dass es ein Dipol LS ist und dieser in mehrere Richtung den Sound streut und somit ein noch besseren Sourroundklang suggeriert.


----------



## fuddles (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Onkyo HT-R538 5.1-Heimkino-System 399€*

Da stossen wir uns aber das Köpfchen. Vorallem meine kleine Tochter springt viel an der Couch und an der Wand rum. Die Rückenlehne der Couch ist nur 10cm tief. Davor sind halt nur weiche Kissen.

Etwa so: http://thueringen.findix.com/data/adpix/picture_L/eckcouch-hell-54797.jpg

Rückenlehne ist aber noch ein Ticken dünner.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Onkyo HT-R538 5.1-Heimkino-System 399€*

Hehe, okay das dürften meine Kinder natürlich nicht..^^  Ich bin allg sehr streng. 

Ich hab hier noch nen Sub gefunden.  Ich hab mir dort auch den Sub geholt.  Aber für 45€ exkl 

edit:
Also generell ist bei deiner Anordnung des TVs und des Sitplatzes nicht ganz einfach. Ein etwas zentralere Abstimmung wäre da nicht schlecht und ein Einmesssystem beim Receiver wäre ein großer Vorteil in dem Fall.


----------



## fuddles (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Onkyo HT-R538 5.1-Heimkino-System 399€*

Ne das ist gebraucht.

Ich könnt ja vl. dann doch vorne je 2 Magnat 100 und einmal Magnat Monitor 200A nehmen. Sind 180€ + Kosten für den Reciever.

Gibts gute für 220-250€?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Onkyo HT-R538 5.1-Heimkino-System 399€*

Jep. Das ginge.  

Dieser Yamaha AV-Receiver ist sehr ansprechend. Schon sehr gut Ausgestattet für das "geringe" Budget.


----------



## fuddles (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Onkyo HT-R538 5.1-Heimkino-System 399€*

Ah ja macht optisch was her.

Dann bin ich bei 400€ mit 2.1.

Mal blöd gefragt, eigentlich brau ich insgesamt ja nur 4 Boxen und die Bassbox.

Ist das dann nicht 4.1 ? Oder wie?
Oder benötige ich für 5.1 dann noch 2 mal Box hinten und 1 mal Center Box ?

EDIT: Ach ja Möbel umstellen, NO Way  Das würde mein Karma stören bzw. hinten dran ist ja meine Indoor Garten mit der Chili Grow Anlage.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Onkyo HT-R538 5.1-Heimkino-System 399€*

1x Center
2x Front
2x Rear
------
5x Lautsprecher
+
1x Subwoofer
-------
= 6 Lautsprecher (5.1)

edit:
Magnat 5.1 (4x Supreme 100 + 1x Supreme Sub 201A) B-Ware 250€ 
Ich habe meine LS auch als B-Ware gekauft und es war nicht ein Kratzer dran.


----------



## fuddles (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Onkyo HT-R538 5.1-Heimkino-System 399€*

okay dann weiß ich bescheid.

merci auch für den link aber kirsche geht gaaaar nicht


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Onkyo HT-R538 5.1-Heimkino-System 399€*

Hehe.. aber die haben das sicher auch in schwarz.   Das Set gab's auch vor kurzem mal im T-Oline Shop.

Die Kirsch-Ausführung sieht aber in echt nicht wirklich nach kirsche aus, sondern eher warm braun, wie auch gut auf den Bildern in meinem Album und in der Signatur zu sehen ist. Wenn die wirklich rötlich wären, hätt ich mir die auch net in der Farbe bestellt. ^^


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Onkyo HT-R538 5.1-Heimkino-System 399€*

Leute Leute Leute...also mMn wird hier zu viel an den Wünschen des TE vorbei empfohlen. Klar klingen Magnat Monitor besser als irgendwelche Brüllwürfel, aber wenn "fuddles" nichtmal einen Unterschied zwischen guten und schlechten Lautsprechern hört, warum soll er sich dann so "riesige" Dinger ins Zimmer stellen und womöglich noch 2.1 statt 5.1 nehmen.
Also ich denke "fuddles" wäre mit einem guten 5.1-Brüllwürfel-System sehr zufrieden und es würde ihm bestimmt auch optisch besser gefallen.

Als AV-Receiver würde ich statt dem Yamaha eher den Onkyo TX-SR308 nehmen, der hat eine bessere Ausstattung. Beim Yamaha vermisse ich vor allem die HD-Tonformate.
Dazu als Lautsprecher das Canton Movie 80-CX-System und fertig. Die Cantons dürften noch ein ganzes Stück besser sein als die Jamo-Lautsprecher aus dem Set welches am Anfang gepostet wurde.


----------



## RonnieColeman (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Onkyo HT-R538 5.1-Heimkino-System 399€*

der yamaha rx-v 365 ist aber besser als der onkyo. hat in tests besser abgeschnitten. ich find die aber grad nicht


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Onkyo HT-R538 5.1-Heimkino-System 399€*

Die Frage wäre aber auch ob man damit auch Musik hören möchte. Bei Rock oder Klassik kann jeder den Unterschied raushören im Vergleich zu Brüllwürfeln. Ich selbst möchte mich auch nicht gerade als Audiophil bezeichnen, aber den Unterschied finde ich schon enorm und dank den Leuten hier im Unterforum Sound (natürlich auch dir AFI ), hab ich zumglück mal die Ohren auf gemacht.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Onkyo HT-R538 5.1-Heimkino-System 399€*

Du hast schon recht, und ich würde auf solchen Teilen auch niemals mehr Musik hören wollen, aber es gibt eben Leute die sowas nicht brauchen. Bestes Beispiel ist mein Vater...
Ich spiele ihm Alphaville - Forever Young einmal auf meinem Teufel E300 vor und dann auf meiner Anlage aus Denon PMA-510AE und damals noch Magnat Monitor 220.

Der Unterschied ist für uns HiFi-Freunde sofort hörbar, der Bass vom Teufel E300 total übertrieben, Stimmen klingen nasal, kühl, kraftlos. Die Anlage spielt viel homogener. Also gerade bei Alphavilles Forever Young ist der Unterschied wirklich sehr krass zu hören.
Auf die Frage ob er den Unterschied zwischen neuer und alter Anlage hört meinte mein Vater dann, er würde zwar einen Unterschied hören aber ihm gefiele mein Teufel-Set deutlich besser. Manche Leute mögen einfach Badewannen-Sound oder sind zumindest damit zufrieden


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Onkyo HT-R538 5.1-Heimkino-System 399€*

Najut, deinen Vater heranzuziehen ist evtl ein krasses Beispiel. Wenn dein Vater ähnlich begabt ist, Technische Fakten und naturale Gegebenheiten zu ignorieren, wie mein Vater, dann ist's kein Wunder..  

Aber dann könnte er ja auch wirklich zu nem Teufel Aktiv Set greifen, die sind ja in Sachen Brüllwürfel Konzept sehr gut.  Also ich hab mir die ja auch schon angehört und begut achtet und zumindest in Sachen Qualität haben die auf jeden Fall ihre Hausaufgaben gemacht. Allein das Gewicht der der kleinen Sattteliten ist erstaunlich. Nagut das kann ich aber auch von den Edifier'n sagen. Die Satelliten beim Edifier S530D haben übrigens die grüße der Nubox 311. 

Vl ist ein Edifier 5.1 Set das richtige für ihn.


----------



## querinkin (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Onkyo HT-R538 5.1-Heimkino-System 399€*



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Die Satelliten beim Edifier S530D haben übrigens die grüße der Nubox 311.



Ahaha. Der war gut!
Edifier: 21 x 14 x 12 cm (2kg)
nubox 311: 27 x 17 x 24 cm (5kg)
Hast du dich wohl etwas verschätzt.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Onkyo HT-R538 5.1-Heimkino-System 399€*

Najut, viel größer die ist Nubox 311 aber nicht.  
Wollte damit auch eher verdeutlich, dass die "Satelliten" des Edifier S550 eher als kleine Kompaktboxen zu bezeichnen sind.


----------



## querinkin (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Onkyo HT-R538 5.1-Heimkino-System 399€*

Etwas mehr als doppelt so gross. xD


----------



## fuddles (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Onkyo HT-R538 5.1-Heimkino-System 399€*

Nubox? Öh ich versteh nur noch Bahnhof...

So " Brüllwürfel" wären mit glaub lieber wie so Kästen wie Magnat, zumindestens hinten an der Couch.

Übrigens meinen eigenen 1000 Beitrag verpasst^^

Tendiere dann momentan dahin: 
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a164412.html
+
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a524789.html

Der Yamaha gefällt mir auch optisch sehr gut.

Ach ja Musik höre ich gar net. Die Freundin wahrscheinlich würds ab und an für Musik hören nutzen. Aber die hat selber erst von paar Jahren ihre Kassetten entsorgt.


----------



## fuddles (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Onkyo HT-R538 5.1-Heimkino-System 399€*

Ist der Yamaha RX V 365 5.1 AV-Receiver schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

ein großer Unterschied zum Yamaha RX-V367 5.1 A/V-Receiver schwarz Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland ?


----------



## querinkin (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Onkyo HT-R538 5.1-Heimkino-System 399€*

Der 365 scheint der Vorgänger des 367 zu sein. Auf den ersten Blick ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Neuere 4 HDMI 1.4 Anschlüsse, der 365 nur 2 HDMI 1.3, hat. So viel ich weiss kannst du mit HDMI 1.4 die 3D Funktionen nutzen. Ob es sonst noch irgendwelche Unterschiede gibt kann ich dir nicht sagen.


----------



## fuddles (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Onkyo HT-R538 5.1-Heimkino-System 399€*

Mit 3D sind da die 3D LCD TVs gemeint? 
Wäre für mich uninteressant. Würde mir nur schlecht werden.

Aber 2 HDMI ist bissl knapp.

EDIT: Ich sehe auch da steht bei Geizhals bei HDMI kein Audio über HDMI ?
Wie soll ich denn dann die PS3 anschliessen?
Die PS3 hat einen AV Audio Out, dann darüber?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Onkyo HT-R538 5.1-Heimkino-System 399€*

Also Fuddles, zu diesem 5.1 Satteliten System von Magnat wird dir niemand was sagen können, da es keine Test/Reviews dazu gibt. Und die Leute die hier meist beraten, würden sie nie für ein solches System entscheiden. Also würde ich da doch eher zu nem Teufel 5.1 System raten. 

Mehr als 2HDMI, okay also man kann nicht alles habe für 400€ und keine gebrauchten Sachen dabei. 

Die PS3 kannst du per HDMI + Optical anschließen.


----------



## fuddles (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Onkyo HT-R538 5.1-Heimkino-System 399€*

Welches Magnet System meinst du jetzt?

Mir wurde doch ein (einfaches? ) Brüllwürfel System von Canon empfohlen.

Ich hab geahnt das ich bei Thema verrückt werde....


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Onkyo HT-R538 5.1-Heimkino-System 399€*

Sorry meinte das Canton Movie.. Hab mich vertan. 
Ich schlag dir mal einfach dieses Teufel System vor.
Lautsprecher Teufel Concept E 200


----------



## fuddles (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Onkyo HT-R538 5.1-Heimkino-System 399€*

Also beim Reciever nehme ich definitiv den Yamaha 365 oder 367. Muss da mal schauen welche Anschlüsse ich wirklich brauche und welche nicht.

Das Set wird aber auch an einen AV Reciever angehängt oder?
Steht drin das es eigentlich an die Soundkarte gehängt wird. 
Ich möchte aber TV / PS3 = Bluray und PC dran anschliessen.


Über das Canton Movie 80 oder 60 ( baugleich mit Standfüßen ) lese ich im Inet nur gutes.

Am Teufel stört mich auf jedenfall die LED Beleuchtung an den 3 Reglern.


----------



## fuddles (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Onkyo HT-R538 5.1-Heimkino-System 399€*

Da der Reciever feststeht ( bzw. nur noch die Entscheidung 365 oder 367 Yamaha ) könnte man ja eventuell klären wie ich was mit welchem Kabel anschliesse.
Ich kenn aber nur HDMI und Cinch ( in Bezug auf Sound ) wobei ich mir da auch net sicher bin was es eigentlich macht.

Habe dazu mal Bilder gemacht. 

Bild 1 TV
Bild 2 TV
Bild 3 PC1
Bild 4 PC2
Bild 5 PS3

Am TV hängt noch ein Kabeldigitalreciever per Scart. Der Reciver hat glaub Cinch als Ausgang. Das müsste dann ja an den Reciever geführt werden oder?


----------



## fuddles (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Yamaha RX V 365 / 367, anschliessen der Geräte*

Wohl kein gern gesehenes Thema, wie schliesse ich welches Kabel an?^^

Ok ich versuchs ihr sagt ob ichs falsch machen würde.

LCD TV -> per optischem Kabel ( unter den HDMI Anschlüssen ) in den optischen Audio vom Reciever
PS3 -> per optischem Kabel in den 2ten optischen Audioeingang vom Reciever.
PC1 -> kein Plan, wie wo welches Kabel ?
PC2 -> kein Plan, wie wo welches Kabel ?
Kabeldigitalreciever -> per Cinch Kabel vom Audio Ausgang in Audio 1 oder 2 vom Reciever?


----------



## Gast12348 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Yamaha RX V 365 / 367, anschliessen der Geräte*

Warum den LCD Tv an Receiver anklemmen ? Für TV nuzt du doch den Kabelreceiver ? 

Also vom Kabelreceiver per Coax ausgang in den Receiver ( meiner hat zumindest beides, dort nutz ich den Coax ausgang ) 
PS3 per optisches Kabel in den Receiver 
PC1 per optisches Kabel in den Receiver 
PC2 per Adapter von Klinke auf Cinch in den Receiver.


----------



## fuddles (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Yamaha RX V 365 / 367, anschliessen der Geräte*

Für TV nutze ich den Kabelreciever, richtig.
Den TV habe ich aber noch am Rechner per HDMI. Wie kriege ich den Sound vom TV an den Reciever wenn ich den TV als PC Monitor umswitche? Weil dann läuft normalerweise der Sound am TV, daher müsste doch der TV auch an den Reciever oder?

Was ich soweit verstanden habe: 
PC2 per Klinke Adapter auf einen der Audio ( Cinch ) Eingänge des Recievers.
PS3 per optischen Kabel an Reciever.

Soweit klar.

Was ich nicht verstanden habe:
An PC1 habe ich einen optischen Ausgang? Ist das das SPDIF Out wo eine kleines Plastikteil drin steckt?

Den Kabelreciever per Coax? Was ist Coax?
Am Kabelreciever sind 2 Cinch Ausgänge , 2*Scart, 1*Antenne und dann der Stecker wo man nen loses Kabel mit nem Metaldraht reinschraubt so wie bei einem Sateliten LNB. Ist das Coax?

Und wie bekomme ich sound beim zocken auf dem 5.1 System wenn der TV als Monitor genutzt wird.


----------



## Gast12348 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Yamaha RX V 365 / 367, anschliessen der Geräte*

Denkfehler, wenn du den TV als Monitor nuzt, dann greif den Sound vom PC einfach ab per Optischen ausgang, und jap das ist der SPDIF  da sizt nur ne Staubschutzklappe davor. 
Allerdings um darüber 5.1 beim Zocken zu bekommen, brauchst du zwingend ne Soundkarte die Dolby Digital Live oder DTS Connect beherscht ! Ansonst hast nur Stereo. 
Coax ausgang, ist der Digitale Soundausgang, nur eben nicht optisch. Das ist ein einzelner Cinch am Receiver sind das die Orangen buchsen die Coaxial eingänge. Mach mal bitte nen Bild vom Receiver also von den anschlüssen oder gib mal das Modell und Hersteller durch. 
Das was du meinst ist nen BNC anschluss, der hat aber nix mit dem Coax zu tun, das muss nen einzelner Cinch sein.


----------



## fuddles (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Yamaha RX V 367, anschliessen der Geräte*

Habe mal den Kabedigitalreciever oben verlinkt. Da sieht man die Anschlüsse.
Scheint kein Koaxial zu haben nur die 2 Cinch.

Das Board mit dem SPDIF Anschluss behauptet von sich 7.1 Sound zu unterstützen. Elitegroup A790GXM-AD3, 790GX (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (89-206-V18110) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Der PC wo zusätzlich am TV hängt geht glaub dann nur die Lösung Klinke auf Cinch, da dieser PC kein optischen Ausgang hat. Eventuell hole ich mit dann ne Soundkarte, ne Xonar oder so. Was billiges.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Yamaha RX V 367, anschliessen der Geräte*



> Das Board mit dem SPDIF Anschluss behauptet von sich 7.1 Sound zu unterstützen.



Ja, aber nur analog. Digital kann kein unkomprimiertes (in Echtzeit erstelltes) 5.1-Signal über den SPDIF geschickt werden, da dafür die Bandbreite nicht ausreicht. Darum braucht es Dolby Digital Live oder DTS-Connect, die die in echtzeit erstellten 5.1-Signale (von Spielen z.b.) in einen Dolby Digital- bzw. DTS-Stream umwandeln, welcher dann ohne Probleme über den SPDIF übertragen werden kann.
OnBoard-Chips haben (bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen) keine Dolby Digital Live oder DTS-Connect Encoder, darum brauchst du dafür ne Soundkarte


----------



## fuddles (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Yamaha RX V 367, anschliessen der Geräte*

Ok. Mal hören wie der Sound wird, bei bedarf hol ich mir die Xonar dazu.

Aber kurz noch zum Kabelreciever. Den muss ich dann per Cinch Ausgang an den Cinch Eingang vom AV Reciever hängen?

Kann man bei den ganzen Kabeln ( toslink optisch / Cinch ... ) ruhig zu den günstigen greifen?
http://cgi.ebay.de/Toslink-Kabel-optisch-optical-5-0mm-1-Meter-/160411907148?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Audio_Zubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item25594b744c
http://cgi.ebay.de/Toslink-Kabel-5m...uterzubehör_Kabel_Adapter&hash=item335dfd9349
http://cgi.ebay.de/Belkin-PureAV-Ci...uterzubehör_Kabel_Adapter&hash=item3a5b7ef7a4
http://cgi.ebay.de/5-0-m-Cinchkabel...uterzubehör_Kabel_Adapter&hash=item53dc09a576
http://cgi.ebay.de/Lautsprecherkabe...em&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item2eaea614bf


----------



## Gast12348 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Yamaha RX V 367, anschliessen der Geräte*

Du brauchst keine Xonar, das ist geldverschwendung wenn du die eh nur Digital nuzt, hier ist z.b ne Club 3D Theatron DD die beste wahl, die kost nur um die 35€ rum und hat Dolby Digital Live 
Club 3D Theatron DD 7.1, PCI (CMS-THDD) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland 

Den Kabel Receiver dann halt Analog über Cinch, dann hast aber auch nur maximal Dolby Surround Pro Logic2. 

Optische Kabel unterscheiden sich zwischen Billig und Teuer nur darin das billige Kabel bei leichten biegungen schnell brechen wärend die teuren schon engere biegeradien aushalten bis sie brechen. 
Cinch muss nicht das teuerste sein, bei der Anlage wirst du da keine wirklichen unterschiede hören, selbst bei mir hör ich zwischen 40€ Olebach Kabel und 2€ Cinch kabeln keinen wirklichen unterschied, nur bei strecken um die 5meter würd ich teuere nehmen da die besser abgeschirmt sind. Und evt bei den Klinke auf Cinch nicht grad die billigsten nehmen, weil die gerne unter Kabelbruch am Klinkenstecker leiden wenn die bisl mechanisch belastet werden.


----------



## fuddles (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Yamaha RX V 367, anschliessen der Geräte*

35€ hört sich schon besser an bei der Soundkarte^^



> Den Kabel Receiver dann halt Analog über Cinch, dann hast aber auch nur  maximal Dolby Surround Pro Logic2.


Na immerhin, habe schon befürchtet das ich auf zusätzlichen Sound beim TV verzichten müsste.

Ansonsten danke für die Tipps zu den Kabeln. 
Bei den Kabeln muss nur 1 optisches Kabel 5m sein, bei den Cinch würden auch 2m reichen.


Bei den Lautsprecherkabeln ist das von mir oben verlinkte zu 20m zu empfehlen? ( 2*5m 4* 1,5 geschnitten )


----------



## Gast12348 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Yamaha RX V 367, anschliessen der Geräte*

jap die Kabel sind in Ordnung reichen vollkommen. 
Beim Optischen Kabel nimmst dann besser nicht grad das billigste, wie gesagt die brechen gerne wenn man sie klein bisl biegt.


----------



## fuddles (2. September 2010)

*AW: Yamaha RX V 367, anschliessen der Geräte*

Hab mich durch das günstige Aktionsangebot bei Teufel nun doch dazu hinreißen lassen ein Teufel Concept E300 zu kaufen.

Habe dazu mal einen Schaltplan gemacht mit dem Decoder 3 der bei der Aktion dabei ist.
Es erschreckt mich zu sehen wieviel Kabel das werden. Wenn der Reciever kommt werdens noch mehr. 
Im Schaltplan fehlen noch 12* Stromkabel^^ und die Kabel wo an Rechner 2 dran hängen . Ich glaube dann bricht meine Decke nur wegen den Kabel durch.

Sieht das bei euch auch so überfüllt mit Kabeln aus?


----------



## robbe (2. September 2010)

*AW: Teufel Concept E300 mit Decoder -> Kabelplanung letzte Seite mit Zeichnung ^^*

Ja, bei mir liegt auch allerhand rum, aber man muss das halt alles ordentlich und etwas versteckt verlegen, dann fällts nich auf.


----------



## fuddles (2. September 2010)

*AW: Teufel Concept E300 mit Decoder -> Kabelplanung letzte Seite mit Zeichnung ^^*

Mit allen Stromkabeln sinds aber 34 Kabel ! Ich weiß gar nicht mehr wohin damit. Kacke is wenn man sich was neues holt, gibts immer Folgekosten.... ( Nun noch ne 5.1 Soundkarte, eventuell neues Fernsehrack, obwohl das alte ja schon 1,6m breit ist )

Gibts da nicht noch was wo man Kabels sparen kann? Gibt doch so Bluetooth Adapter statt Boxen Kabel oder?


----------



## robbe (2. September 2010)

*AW: Teufel Concept E300 mit Decoder -> Kabelplanung letzte Seite mit Zeichnung ^^*

Da kenn ich mich nicht aus. Aber das würden ja dann noch mehr Kosten werden.
Hab jetzt keine Lust meine kabel zu zählen, aber es werden wohl auch nicht viel weniger als bei dir sein. Immer schön alles ordentlich an der Wand entlang legen, dann siehts nich so schlimm aus.


----------



## fuddles (2. September 2010)

*AW: Teufel Concept E300 mit Decoder -> Kabelplanung letzte Seite mit Zeichnung ^^*

Bei den Boxenkabel hab ich nen Denkfehler. Die brauchen ja Strom


----------



## robbe (2. September 2010)

*AW: Teufel Concept E300 mit Decoder -> Kabelplanung letzte Seite mit Zeichnung ^^*

Wie meinst du das? Die Teufel Boxen brauchen keinen Extra Strom


----------



## > Devil-X < (2. September 2010)

*AW: Teufel Concept E300 mit Decoder -> Kabelplanung letzte Seite mit Zeichnung ^^*



fuddles schrieb:


> Bei den Boxenkabel hab ich nen Denkfehler. Die brauchen ja Strom



Strom kriegen die durch die Normalen Boxenkabel.


----------



## fuddles (2. September 2010)

*AW: Teufel Concept E300 mit Decoder -> Kabelplanung letzte Seite mit Zeichnung ^^*



robbe schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das? Die Teufel Boxen brauchen keinen Extra Strom



Ich hab  das Gegenteil davon geschrieben. Die Boxen brauchen Strom da die passiv am Bass hängen, da wäre eine Bluetooth Lösung eher ungeeignet^^



> Bei den Boxenkabel hab ich nen Denkfehler. *Die brauchen* ja* Strom*


----------



## robbe (2. September 2010)

*AW: Teufel Concept E300 mit Decoder -> Kabelplanung letzte Seite mit Zeichnung ^^*

Achso, das war auf die Bluetooth Lösung bezogen. muss man erstmal drauf kommen.


----------



## fuddles (2. September 2010)

*AW: Teufel Concept E300 mit Decoder -> Kabelplanung letzte Seite mit Zeichnung ^^*

Jupp


----------



## fuddles (3. September 2010)

*AW: Teufel Concept E300 mit Decoder -> Kabelplanung letzte Seite mit Zeichnung ^^*

Na mir ist dochn Fehler aufgefallen. Am Bass hängen ja 3 Cinch, nicht nur 1^^ Sinds schon 36 Kabel. Mal schaun wo ich am Ende lande.


----------



## fuddles (8. September 2010)

So E300 ist da. Feine Sache.

Jetzt bastel ich noch an der optimalen Verkabelung.

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe kann kein echtes 5.1 über den SDPIF / Toslink Ausgang übertragen werden?

Habe aber noch einen HDMI Ausgang an der onboard Soundkarte.

Geht an der Realtek ALC888 mit DTS-C und Digital live, per HDMI Ausgang echtes 5.1 ? ( später soll ja noch ein AV Reciever mit HDMI Eingang folgen, momentan hängt nur Decoderstation 3 dran )

Also brauche ich eigentlich keine separate Soundkarte oder?

Realtek ALC888

Laut Everest: 
Multimedia: 
      Soundkarte                                        High Definition Audio-Controller [1002-AA58] [NoDB]       
Soundkarte                                        Realtek ALC888/1200 @ Intel 82801JB ICH10 - High Definition Audio Controller


----------



## Gast12348 (8. September 2010)

Korrekt in Games kein 5.1 über spdif. 
Über HDMI sollte es gehen, aber hier kann ich nix genaueres sagen. 

Was dein Onboard sound angeht, du hast kein ! DTS-C oder DDL 
Lediglich der ALC888DD-GR ! kann DTS-C und DDL steht auch im von dir verlinkten Datenblatt


----------



## fuddles (8. September 2010)

Also so wie es aussieht gibts vom ALC888 2 Versionen. Die DD und die H Version.
Leider wird es mit Everest nicht ersichtlich, mit SiSoft seh ich da noch weniger Infos.
Mist^^

EDIT: Sind 3 Versionen ohne H, mit H und DD. Ich hab natürlich die ohne H, also ohne alles grummel. Im Soundmanager kann man zwar DDL auswählen, dürfte dann aber nicht wirklich aktiv werden. Schätze mal Option ohne Funktion.


----------

